# Bookcase with special features???



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

My daughter asked that I make her a new bookcase. However, she requested some special features such as…
I have included a few pictures of construction and installation.
This was one of the most fun projects that I have completed for a long time.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice my daughter just seen it said she wants one ( I told I see if you want build another one , she did not think that was funny)


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*book case*

Hi Dick very nice work but please don't post such nice work my wife has just seen it and now also wants one I think you may have to relocate to south Africa and carry on the very good work. regards carl.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Dick
My daughter wants to know why you need a paper pass ( she thinks it reminds her of the old speakeasies )


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for looking and the positive comments.
Carl,
My Granddaughter is 10 years old and likes to play in the hidden room. The paper pass gives her a way to provide hints to open the door.

I used 2 door peep holes so that the hidden person can see what is going on. 

Two of the books are hinged with a compression spring which allows them to be tipped but not removed.

The shaker peg is tied to a door latch set and if turned, the door will open.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

You are such a good grandfather and so inventing


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

carl.p said:


> Hi Dick very nice work but please don't post such nice work my wife has just seen it and now also wants one I think you may have to relocate to south Africa and carry on the very good work. regards carl.


Welcome back, Carl.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice job, Dick.

Your experience and attention to detail show in the result.

Must have been a bear to move in from the shed...


----------



## PaulH (May 30, 2012)

Great idea. My first thought was this was a front door, which gives me an idea. Thanks.
How many wheels and what load did you calculate for this size. PaulH


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Really nice!


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I think I am beginning to hate people with so much talent. I do not even dare show this to my wife. You just cannot imagine the amount of trouble you are causing. My wife reads every post just to find projects for me to try. Next time, will you please, at least show some type of mistake. Your work is absolutely great. I wish I had a talent like this. I will say to you, if you are not in business for yourself, you certainly should be. What a beautiful project.


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

PaulH said:


> Great idea. My first thought was this was a front door, which gives me an idea. Thanks.
> How many wheels and what load did you calculate for this size. PaulH[/QUOTE
> 
> I used 1-fixed wheel caster which was rated at 600 lb.
> ...


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Tagwatts1 said:


> I think I am beginning to hate people with so much talent. I do not even dare show this to my wife. You just cannot imagine the amount of trouble you are causing. My wife reads every post just to find projects for me to try. Next time, will you please, at least show some type of mistake. Your work is absolutely great. I wish I had a talent like this. I will say to you, if you are not in business for yourself, you certainly should be. What a beautiful project.


Thanks so much for the compliments. 
I am retired from my day job and enjoying my days making sawdust. Once in a while, I even make a few trinkets for the kids. I also work through our woodworking club to help others learn and enjoy the art of woodworking.


----------



## ChadPMIK (Jun 28, 2013)

And here I thought such things only existed in the movies. Amazing.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I just hate it when people show this grand style of work. We Wantabees, just get further depressed from such beautiful work. I am going to be sure and show this to my wife and family. NOT but is a great job and I compliment you and covet your work at the same time.


----------



## ChadPMIK (Jun 28, 2013)

Don't worry Frank, you're not the only one who is green with envy. I dream of building things like this, and with a lot of wood filler I can almost get there.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

That is really interesting and impressive! I wish I could build like that on my house! Outstanding job.


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

Just SUPERB!!!!!

Jim:thank_you2:


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Just a quick FYI--

I just looked in one of my CSH (custom service hardware) catalogs and saw a pivot hinge set and caster for $150.00. I went to a farm store and purchased some heavy duty hinges and caster for just a few $ each and had fun in figuring out just how to put the thing together allowing for clearances. 
CSH also had the completed bookcase materials for app. $1,500.00 depending on how many options were purchased.


----------

